
Police asked 3D printing lab to recreate a dead man’s fingers to unlock phone - uptown
http://fusion.net/story/327145/3d-print-dead-mans-fingers-to-unlock-his-phone/
======
themartorana
Well... that's one way of doing it. Person is dead, so, do I care about
privacy? I'm not sure, to be honest. Should privacy survive death?

~~~
corecoder
Some of the people with whom he used to communicate may still be alive.

